# If you are over 30 you should find this hilarious!



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

When I was a kid, adults used to bore me to tears with their tedious diatribes about how hard things were. When they were growing up; what with walking twenty-five miles to school every morning.... Uphill.... Barefoot... BOTH ways...yadda, yadda, yadda


And I remember promising myself that when I grew up, there was no way in hell I was going to lay a bunch of crap like that on my kids about how hard I had it and how easy they've got it!



But now that I'm over the ripe old age of thirty, I can't help but look around and notice the youth of today. You've got it so easy! I mean, compared to my childhood, you live in a damn Utopia! And I hate to say it, but you kids today, you don't know how good you've got it!

1) I mean, when I was a kid we didn't have the Internet. If we wanted to know something, we had to go to the damn library and look it up ourselves, in the card catalog!!

2) There was no email!! We had to actually write somebody a letter - with a pen! Then you had to walk all the way across the street and put it in the mailbox, and it would take like a week to get there! 

3) Child Protective Services didn't care if our parents beat us. As a matter of fact, the parents of all my friends also had permission to kick our ***! Nowhere was safe!

4) There were no MP3's or Napsters or iTunes! If you wanted to steal music, you had to hitchhike to the record store and shoplift it yourself!


5) Or you had to wait around all day to tape it off the radio, and the DJ would usually talk over the beginning and @#*% it all up! There were no CD players! We had tape decks in our car. We'd play our favorite tape and "eject" it when finished, and then the tape would come undone rendering it useless. Cause, hey, that's how we rolled, Baby! Dig?

6) We didn't have fancy crap like Call Waiting! If you were on the phone and somebody else called, they got a busy signal, that's it!

7) There weren't any freakin' cell phones either. If you left the house, you just didn't make a damn call or receive one. You actually had to be out of touch with your "friends". OH MY GOSH !!! Think of the horror... not being in touch with someone 24/7!!! And then there's TEXTING. Yeah, right. Please! You kids have no idea how annoying you are.

8) And we didn't have fancy Caller ID either! When the phone rang, you had no idea who it was! It could be your school, your parents, your boss, your bookie, your drug dealer, the collection agent.... you just didn't know!!! You had to pick it up and take your chances, mister!

9) We didn't have any fancy PlayStation or Xbox video games with high-resolution 3-D graphics! We had the Atari 2600! With games like 'Space Invaders' and 'Asteroids'... Your screen guy was a little square! You actually had to use your imagination!!! And there were no multiple levels or screens, it was just one screen.. Forever! And you could never win. The game just kept getting harder and harder and faster and faster until you died! Just like LIFE!

10) You had to use a little book called a TV Guide to find out what was on! You were screwed when it came to channel surfing! You had to get off your *** and walk over to the TV to change the channel!!! NO REMOTES!!! Oh, no, what's the world coming to?!?!

11) There was no Cartoon Network either! You could only get cartoons on Saturday Morning. Do you hear what I'm saying? We had to wait ALL WEEK for cartoons.

12) And we didn't have microwaves. If we wanted to heat something up, we had to use the stove! Imagine that!

13) And our parents told us to stay outside and play... all day long. Oh, no, no electronics to soothe and comfort. And if you came back inside... you were doing chores!

14) And car seats - oh, please! Mum threw you in the back seat and you hung on. If you were lucky, you got the "safety arm" across the chest at the last moment if she had to stop suddenly, and if your head hit the dashboard, well that was your fault for calling "shot gun" in the first place!

See! That's exactly what I'm talking about! You kids today have got it too easy. You're spoiled rotten! You guys wouldn't have lasted five minutes back in 1980 or any time before!


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 14, 2011)

Roflmao....so true


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

i know!!! and i was one of those people that swore id never sound like mum and dad, but when my 6 yr old nephew rocked up with a mobile phone, i found myself saying the above, and i am sure when my now 7 yr old nephew gets a laptop for xmas, there will be a few of saying the exact same thing!!


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 14, 2011)

Hahahaha....

And don't forget due to the lack of mobile phones... there's no texting "runin l8 b der in 20", if your late your left behind lol.


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 14, 2011)

:lol: Im not at the 30 mark yet, but..........HAHAHAHAHAHA i never want to sound like my mother!!!!!


P.S- However, when i tell my kids to get outside & play.......they do so, or yep, you guessed it, they do dishes & scrub walls!



Sarah, i agree 100% though.......wt hell does a 7yr old need a mobile for anyway????? & i just had this exact debate with my mate, she just bought her 4yr old a mobile for xmas........ummm who is she going to call, kindy, her dolls.......WHAT ARE MY KIDS MISSING OUT ON? :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 14, 2011)

You must have been povo to not have a microwave!

I used to dig holes or catch snakes for fun in the late 80's and 90's. Or sometimes light fires...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> You must have been povo to not have a microwave!



we were. I dont think we got one until i was about 10, and mum had to save for months to get it.


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 14, 2011)

OMG....Sis..is that you?


----------



## Wally (Dec 14, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I used to dig holes or catch snakes for fun in the late 80's and 90's. Or sometimes light fires...



That sounds familiar.

The old timber garden shed became a new shiny galvanised one after a slight mishap with some petrol and a box of matches when I was a kid.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 14, 2011)

Get off my Lawn


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 14, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> You must have been povo to not have a microwave!
> 
> I used to dig holes or catch snakes for fun in the late 80's and 90's. Or sometimes light fires...



_"I dug a hole today..."
"Good on ya love..."

_Sorry Gordo that was the first thing that pop into my head when i read that :lol:


----------



## fugawi (Dec 14, 2011)

We used to climb trees to catch cicadas and on cracker night we would strip down the crackers (favourite was parachutes) to make pipe bombs and blow up letterboxes.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

I grew up in Toowoomba and there always seemed to be heaps of cicadas. every evening my brother and i would go and catch them. But since ive moved to sydney i havent seen or heard a single one! where do i look fugawi?


----------



## fugawi (Dec 14, 2011)

Up!!! But seriously.....I think we hunted them to extinction....


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 14, 2011)

hahaha love it and so very true ......
I grew up in the days where kids played outside ... as in .... You came home as soon as the street lights turned on .... NO one knew where we were there was no need to keep 24 hour tabs on your kids ..... where we lived used to back onto bush land .... so we'd go bush for hours and hours on end ..... back in the days when fish and chips was what you had if money was tight because it was so cheap feed a family of 4 for $7 lol ...... 
My biggest thing I used to get and thought I was just great was when I was about 7 years old when mum did the weekly shop us kids would get 1 SMALL packet of chips each .... We thought that was spoiled lol ..... 

I remember easter times not getting eggs on the right day mum and dad used to wait till after to get the cheaper seconds ..... Lol ....
I remember getting our 1st colour TV .....Oh yeah no flat screens then ...... that thing took up half the living room and that was just the wooden box that surrounded it lol ....

Oh and the stereogram Yeah thats right, took up the better part of the rest of the living room and it used to have radio AM stations ...no FM in those days and it played records those things you had to put the needle on to play .... Less you were rich and had a player that had the auto arm on it Oh so whiz-bang!

lmao when the 1st remote controls came out that had a LONG wire cord on them to attached them to our Betamax video players lol 
when only the very UNcool kids had scooters 

lol the days when the schools would have billy cart races .... and it was expected you take part in the easter bonnet parade 
Oh and christmas was high on the school list as well where would mum have been with out those hand made cards and gifts ...
I remember the days .... when going to school we had BOOKS .... and read BOOKS ..... and TEXT books ..... and worked and wrote in BOOKS you know those paper things .... not everything was a photo copied work sheet you glue into a book ..... the school lesson was written on a blackboard ..... and not a whiteboard that plugs into a powerpoint somewhere and is computerized 

I remember the public out rage when a stamp to send a letter went up from 15-cents to a full 20-cents to send a letter when bus fair was 20-cents for the full ride.... when a bus ticket wasn't computerized it was green and had a number on it when there was bus conductors that came around to make sure everyone on that bus had brought a ticket lol 

hehe Those were the days!


----------



## Boidae (Dec 14, 2011)

Im 16, and I found this rather amusing :lol:



newtolovingsnake said:


> That's exactly what I'm talking about! You kids today have got it too easy. You're spoiled rotten! You guys wouldn't have lasted five minutes back in 1980 or any time before!



I agree completely with this last statement. I have never been into electronics, although my brothers, sisters and a lot of my friends are mad for it. I have a laptop and a 20+ year old NEC tv, and I know a lot of my friends that are getting that new bloody I-Phone 4gs smartphone thingy for christmas lol. If you put some of my friends back in 1960, they would probably go insane with boredom. 

Another point I will raise, in my opinion electronics are crap nowadays. They might have all that android, mega-fast internet stuff (which will no doubt be incredibly convenient at times) but as soon as you look at them the wrong way they will break. We have a 43 year old microwave in our kitchen (yes, 43..) and our family of 10 has had it for the last 12 years, and it still works fine. It weights about 30 kilos, but it is the best microwave we have ever had.


----------



## fugawi (Dec 14, 2011)

Ohh yeah and footy cards with a stick of chewy for 20c.


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 14, 2011)

I was born in the 1950's, now..... where do I start?????? lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

MIXED LOLLIES!!!! 1c lollies, 2c lollies!!!! we got $2 pocket money and we came home with mountains of lollies!!! 

and the milk man used to deliver our milk in glass bottles with foil tops.

and then when i was a naughty teenager and started buying smokes, it was $4 for a pack of 40 Longbeach mild. Now the same smokes are about $25 a packet...


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 14, 2011)

lol 1 and 2 cent coins .... and they even had Half cent lollies ..... 
and the soft drink man used to come around with his truck so you could buy soft drink off the back of his truck a little cheaper lol Oh and no 2lt bottles in their days and they were all glass bottles and we would collect them and recycle them i remember struggling to carry bottles to the shops ... and it wasn't a matter of us kids taking the bottles and keeping the money .... it was take the bottles and get to keep 20 cents each ...... and take the rest home to mum and dad and they KNEW every cent that was to be given back .... 
The days when you never ever just went into your mothers handbag without asking or never ever looked into her purse ... 
never just go into your mum and dads bedroom *even if they weren't in there at the time* without asking 1st if you could go in there to get something



Ohh just remembered something else lol...... Saturday night news paper and the paper boy that used to come door to door to sell the news paper with his little metal box slung over his shoulder that was a chocolate box you could buy the news paper and a family sized block of chocolate ...... and that was when family sized meant the full family SHARED that one block of chocolate ,,,,, be it a family of 7 or 15 lol ....(much bigger family sizes wasn't so unheard of back then either)


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

IgotFrogs said:


> The days when you never ever just went into your mothers handbag without asking or never ever looked into her purse ...
> never just go into your mum and dads bedroom *even if they weren't in there at the time* without asking 1st if you could go in there to get something



oH wow! i thought i was the only kid that had that rule!! we always had to knock first and wait for permission.

and our friends parents, or basically any adult was always "mr and mrs________", no first names. 

I still am very particular about people going into my handbag.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 14, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> oH wow! i thought i was the only kid that had that rule!! we always had to knock first and wait for permission.
> 
> and our friends parents, or basically any adult was always "mr and mrs________", no first names.
> 
> I still am very particular about people going into my handbag.



No not just you ..... and we were expected and always did use manners please and thank you ..... and dare not ask for anything while out and about because if we asked it meant we didn't get lol

As much as i can Fault my mother and father with somethings they did teach us to be well mannered people .... that can't all be a bad thing

but then again back in that day we were brought up ... not just grew older and left to our own devices .... as some now days are i think


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

my dad was 63 and mum 33 when they married so he had a very old fashioned set of do's and donts. At the time I thought he was a cranky old bastard, but now i thank him for the morals he instilled in me.

and i really dont wanna sound old here, but there is nothing that peeves me more than seeing young people with no respect for themselves or others.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 14, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> my dad was 63 and mum 33 when they married so he had a very old fashioned set of do's and donts. At the time I thought he was a cranky old bastard, but now i thank him for the morals he instilled in me.
> 
> and i really don't wanna sound old here, but there is nothing that peeves me more than seeing young people with no respect for themselves or others.



Yes i do have to agree with that. I get complimented all the time about how well mannered my boys are and i just turn and say they know its expected of them, Manners cost you NOTHING anyone can use them. 
it's like considering others so many now days cant think beyond them self


----------



## gosia (Dec 14, 2011)

This post would have been funny - if it wasn't soooo true!!!!

Recently, we visited an anique shop where my then 8 year old came across a type writter! When she asked what it was I said "Believe it or not but this was once your grandmothers computer" she looked at it for a while and then with a dumbfounded face said..."Where do you plug in the monitor???".... then she found a record and ran up and asked me if I can buy it for her. when asked why she wanted it, she replyed " Because if you buy me this CD then you will have to buy me a gigant CD player that I can keep in my room!!!"""....I rest my case!


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 14, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> and i really dont wanna sound old here, but there is nothing that peeves me more than seeing young people with no respect for themselves or others.




Im exactly the same! Whether it be kids at the shops throwing a tantrum or kids pointing & making comments about disabilties others have.......it drives me nuts! Although my son has tested the boundaries a little with both the above, pointing at 'fat' people & asking me how they fit on the toilet, (in his outside voice!) or throwing himself on the ground cause mum said 'no treat today', (both times mum left him in the aisle on his own & disappeared to the next) i have taught my kids manners & dont understand why some other parents havent done the same. Manners are not hard. Also, i too had the rule of no going into people's purses etc, my kids also follow this rule. If they are asked to get something from my bag, they bring my bag to me. Hubby also does the same.......even for his own bank card :lol:......his mum raised him well!


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 14, 2011)

gosia said:


> This post would have been funny - if it wasn't soooo true!!!!
> 
> Recently, we visited an anique shop where my then 8 year old came across a type writter! When she asked what it was I said "Believe it or not but this was once your grandmothers computer" she looked at it for a while and then with a dumbfounded face said..."Where do you plug in the monitor???".... then she found a record and ran up and asked me if I can buy it for her. when asked why she wanted it, she replyed " Because if you buy me this CD then you will have to buy me a gigant CD player that I can keep in my room!!!"""....I rest my case!


BAHAHAHA my boys are almost 15 and 13 and i had to explane to them what a record was lol .... 

Oh another thing i just thought of when i was in high school it was cool to have a ghetto blaster / Boom box lol used to take like 12 D cell batterys and once you burned up one set you couldnt afford to buy more and had to use the power cord that was tucked in the back lol....
now they have tiny little ipods ..... that take FILES ... i mean What tha!!! lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

i think some people are scared that their kids wont like them if they say no... My 3 year old asks "May i please have _____" and says thank you religiously. and if she doesnt she doesnt get whatever she has asked for.



IgotFrogs said:


> BAHAHAHA my boys are almost 15 and 13 and i had to explane to them what a record was lol ....
> 
> Oh another thing i just thought of when i was in high school it was cool to have a ghetto blaster / Boom box lol used to take like 12 D cell batterys and once you burned up one set you couldnt afford to buy more and had to use the power cord that was tucked in the back lol....
> now they have tiny little ipods ..... that take FILES ... i mean What tha!!! lol



hahaha. 

when my Dad died I inherited his stereon system. at the tine it was state of the art, but my god, when i look back now, it was MASSIVE!!! it took up something the size of a tv cabinet, and the speakers were massive. I cant tell you the amount of times I played "living next door to Alice" cranked to full volume just to annoy my mum. (her name is Alice).

my daughter found some of her dad's old tapes. she proceeded to pull them apart cos they were pretty...


----------



## Sel (Dec 14, 2011)

Omg, remember Popballs??

Me and my brothers thought we were so awesome when my Mum bought us a Popball..ha.

We used to get locked outside most of the day, but we made our own games up. We played Super heroes mostly.
My dad tricked us when he bought a Video Player and remote, we couldnt figure out how he was changing channels.. 

Pretty sure we had a Microwave..

Taping songs off the radio, i did allll the time. No cd players.. i think my neighbour got one in 1993 or something when they were new and like $1000 to buy lol

I never had a Mobile Phone until i was about 21 (2001) and never used the internet until about 2 years later..lol


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 14, 2011)

from the day my boys could talk .... they were taught to say please and thank you 


Ohhh i have a good one lol ....
the days when providing for your family meant to much more than what you could buy them


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

Sel, are they the things like half tennis balls?

i got my first mobile (nokia 5110) in 2001 too!!


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 14, 2011)

we got our 1st mobile phone when our 1st son was born .... so 1995 lol it was about the size of a brick and not much lighter lol oh no colured screens on those babies either lol or internet or cameras lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

igotfrogs, i must admit that i do spoil my daughter. she has every too she could ever want, but part of that stems back to not having much when we grew up.

but yes, things were much less materialistic back then.


----------



## Sel (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes, like half a tennis ball ... you put it inside out, and it popped into the air. Popping on peoples heads was always fun.
hehe.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 14, 2011)

Sel i not so long ago got some of those for the boys lol ... they are still out there


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 14, 2011)

Let's not forget 
- vinyl car seats in the middle of summer OUCH!!! 
- leaving home at sparrow [email protected]#t in the morning on your bike and not getting home til just before dark and it being SAFE.
- records - before tapes.
- mascara that you spat in to wet up before applying (I kid you not!!!)

Anyway.. enough reminiscing... I agree that kids and the not so childlike have it much easier in this era but I'd trade it all for a week of the less stress lives we used to have.


----------



## Sel (Dec 14, 2011)

IgotFrogs said:


> Sel i not so long ago got some of those for the boys lol ... they are still out there



Awesome  I think i saw them awhile ago come out again...

Its just one thing i remember from childhood, when mum took us to shops to buy one. We were so excited all day about going.. 
Its always the little things that kids remember


----------



## slim6y (Dec 14, 2011)

I also remember when I actually had to 'reply' to a thread instead of just hitting the like button... Seems like that was only last year....

C wrap! I am getting old!


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 14, 2011)

I can remember when a real accomplishment at around age 7 wasn't what technology you got for your birthday, how well you can do your makeup or how much you can walk over your parents. No...
If you could get up to necks in elastics tournaments in the playground, play an entire round on knucklebones on a rainy day without dropping one, swing backwards and forwards on one leg or both 360 degrees around on the monkey bars, cop a graze on the knee without a single tear and still keep kicking butt in the game... that was an achievement. That was being a kid.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 14, 2011)

lmao I used to 360 around the monkey bars .... Then flip myself off and land on my feet .... Well wasn't monkey bars was parallel bars .... Then I started doing two in a row .... Then I went for 3 in a row built up to much speed lost my grip came off and broke both bones in my wrist LOL ..... Oh those where the days


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 14, 2011)

I could never, & still cant, do the monkey bars :cry: I was a great gymnast, i could & still can do lots of F.L.I.P.S & the splits etc, but monkey bars.......nope, my wee little arms just have no strength! Both my kids love having a laugh when mum tries to get more then one rail in on them, i can hold one forever, but can i move.....nope!


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 14, 2011)

I used to spin backwards and land on my feet too, until one year I had a growth spurt, went to do it and engraved a ditch in the bark with my head lmao. I came to with half my friends standing over me.
At least it wasn't like the time one of my childhood mates accidentally knocked me out on the trampoline; that time I came to and everyone had legged it because they were all terrified they'd get into trouble. It took me years to convince my mother I had actually blacked out.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 14, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> I used to spin backwards and land on my feet too, until one year I had a growth spurt, went to do it and engraved a ditch in the bark with my head lmao. I came to with half my friends standing over me.
> At least it wasn't like the time one of my childhood mates accidentally knocked me out on the trampoline; that time I came to and everyone had legged it because they were all terrified they'd get into trouble. It took me years to convince my mother I had actually blacked out.




Bahahah with friends like that right lol ....
they probably thught you were dead hahaha


----------



## Smithers (Dec 14, 2011)

) You had to use a little book called a TV Guide to find out what was on! You were screwed when it came to channel surfing! You had to get off your bottom and walk over to the TV to change the channel!!! NO REMOTES!!! Oh, no, what's the world coming to?!?!

And it was black n white,...what a jip. 70's yer kool if you liked travelling in the car for hours with three adults smoking choking the living crap outta ya. 

Curlie fly traps that looked like opened film rolls hangin from the ceiling. lino that was orange and brown,...matching kitchen tiles to boot. 

Streamers off the handle bars....and chinzano at the bbq at everyones house...wt....


----------



## PeppersGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

And yet who is it that comes to us 'kids' when all this technology gets the better of them?


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 14, 2011)

Ive never yet had to go to my children about technology ... I know how to do the stuff i need to / want to and if i dont know how i go look it up .... we are the ones that were "kids" when all this technology became a big thing remember lol ..... we were the driving force lol ... now my mothers generation on the other hand i was on the phone with her one night and she was trying to ask me over the phone living in another state how to program her TV of unknown kind lol ...


----------



## xJACKx (Dec 14, 2011)

My guess is the generation before you thought you were spoilt little brats too, not everyone has that easy and its not our fault that technology has evolved from when dinosaurs roamed the earth, if your so pissed off about it get of the internet and go write your whinge in a book!


----------



## DeadCricket (Dec 14, 2011)

I was born in 86 and this was still my life. I used to build little wild west towns out of sticks in the garden.


----------



## Bec (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm 21 and i find this thread very interesting. Just the other day my fiance come home from work and told me his 7yr old nephew has a new laptop and xbox 360? yeah i think thats what it is. I remember just two years ago how excited my fiance was to get a playstation 3 for christmas. I don't understand why young children need to own THERE OWN computers when they should be outside playing. Mum and Dad actually had to buy a new tv two years ago because there 21yr old tv had stopped working and they were heart broken it wouldn't work when they come home with there new tv dad said to me ok so this one has good picture but how do i work it properly? I have been brought up not to touch anything that doesnt belong to me and to leave everything how it was when you walk in. Its really not hard to say yes please and thank you yet it seems these days no younger people know how to say it. What does annoy me even more than that though is seing young maybe 13-16 yr old children down the street swearing and abusing other people. Do they not know the soap rule?.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 14, 2011)

Kawasaki_Jack said:


> My guess is the generation before you thought you were spoilt little brats too, not everyone has that easy and its not our fault that technology has evolved from when dinosaurs roamed the earth, if your so pissed off about it get of the internet and go write your whinge in a book!



Part of your statement is true..... our parents did think we had it easier than them. I guess we did..... and we put up with the same observations from them as the OP pointed out in this post. 
When technology moves so fast and you have seen most of it happen in your lifetime then one occasionally has these moments of wonder and resentment.
Manners are timeless however.....


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 14, 2011)

Kawasaki_Jack said:


> My guess is the generation before you thought you were spoilt little brats too, not everyone has that easy and its not our fault that technology has evolved from when dinosaurs roamed the earth, if your so pissed off about it get of the internet and go write your whinge in a book!



No matter what generation you are, you should always have respect. You are right, not all kids have it easy, i sure didnt, i felt left out cause my friends had dolls for gods sake! But it is true that with today's laws on discipline, many of todays kids have no respect, or even manners, their parents are too scared to teach them!



becandjesse said:


> Do they not know the soap rule?.



Soap no longer works.......kids soap tastes almost as good as it smells! :lol: My dad used chilli's for bad language & ciggie butts when he caught my brother & i smoking! :?


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 14, 2011)

Regardless of age being respectful of others costs nothing Jack!


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 14, 2011)

For interests sake here is an observation from my life (not deep and meaningful or meant to make people empathetic - just an observation)

When I was very young (2 or 3) I have a vivid memory of my babysitter lifting me onto a kitchen chair to reach our house phone. She handed me the ear piece as I couldn't reach it and showed me how to press the lever on the body of the telephone 3 times. This "rang" at the exchange to tell them a call needed to be placed and a lovely voice said in my ear "operator - what number please?"
I stood on tip toes to get my mouth as close to the speaking cone as possible "I want to talk to my mummy please" I said. "Is that you Kylie? Are you being good for Beverly? I'll put you through now"
There was a click - silence - click and then my mothers voice as the operator connected me to my mother in another part of the telephone exchange. 
That is my first memory of using a telephone....... now I carry a mini pc around in the form of a Blackberry. 
Technology has made some huge leaps just in my lifetime and one day the new generation willl be the old generation...... I wonder how they will feel about the advances afforded THEIR younger people.


----------



## saximus (Dec 14, 2011)

There's a name for this but I can't remember what it's called and on my phone so Googling is too hard. Basically every generation thinks their generation had it so much harder than the current one(s). I don't see the point in putting a damper on the fact that life is getting easier (in a lot of ways, not all). Just enjoy it and be happy you're alive to see it at all


----------



## Cockney_Red (Dec 14, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I grew up in Toowoomba and there always seemed to be heaps of cicadas. every evening my brother and i would go and catch them. But since ive moved to sydney i havent seen or heard a single one! where do i look fugawi?


Northern suburbs, and beaches......deafening


----------



## DanNG (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm a bit disappointed at all of the trampolines in my neighbourhood having safety nets... Takes all the fun out of double bouncing


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 14, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> my dad was 63 and mum 33 when they married



I bet nobody really cared that much about the age difference between your parents as much as they would care these days either. Age gap doesn't worry me but I know people who think it's taboo.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree with that every generation will always think that the next generation has it easier. To be honest, im really not sure about that. Yes technology, medicine, etc have come a long way. But the stress levels in generations is becoming higher and higher. If you take a look at Nsw Police Force, you can see that stress levels have risen unbelievably( yes policing is a stressful job but i think it also indicates alot ) We have higher numbers of teen suicides, kids get cyber bullied now ( just as bad ) So although life for us might be easier than our previous generation, the things young people have to deal with now are alot lot worse than in simpler times. A point that i agree with is manners!! Kids these days ( and young adults) have no freakin idea what it means, when i am polite to someone older they are sometimes surprised ! Like everything, it has its pros and cons. What previous generations had trouble with has changed to the newer generation, but the stress levels are getting higher and life is getting complicated especially in Australia where it is now a dream for people like me to maybe own a home someday !


----------



## fugawi (Dec 14, 2011)

When I was a lad, we couldn't afford a boot................so we lived in a thong.........


----------



## Smithers (Dec 14, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Northern suburbs, and beaches......deafening



Its like a massive dose of tinnitus I hear ya,....I think


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> I bet nobody really cared that much about the age difference between your parents as much as they would care these days either. Age gap doesn't worry me but I know people who think it's taboo.



um, there is a story i tell people: my parents met in a psych ward and my mum has 3 sons older than her!

my Mum, met my Dad (Step dad, but i dont differentiate as he was the one who did all the things a dad does my whole life) when they both were nursing in the psych ward at the toowoomba base hospital. until the day they got married they told every one that he was 36 (he's a very handsome scotsmen who holds his age remarkably. even now at 81 he is just starting to look old), when my mums family found out that he was actually 2 years older than my grandfather, they all turned against my dad. still to this day my grandfather and dad rarely talk.

He also has 3 boys that are older than mum by a couple of years with his first wife, and my younger sister he had when he was 60 to his 2nd wife (who also went to school with my mum!)

LOL. Well thats my disfunctional family!


----------



## Smithers (Dec 14, 2011)

DanNG said:


> I'm a bit disappointed at all of the trampolines in my neighbourhood having safety nets... Takes all the fun out of double bouncing



HAHAH Broke an arm on the real McCoy's no nets came a cropper when one of the other 5 kids pushed me off....B.....She was,... If your out there Nicole I still remember...lol


----------



## fugawi (Dec 14, 2011)

Who remembers the tv show Daktari.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

saximus said:


> There's a name for this but I can't remember what it's called and on my phone so Googling is too hard. Basically every generation thinks their generation had it so much harder than the current one(s). I don't see the point in putting a damper on the fact that life is getting easier (in a lot of ways, not all). Just enjoy it and be happy you're alive to see it at all




Im all for life getting neasier! thank god for disposible nappies!



DanNG said:


> I'm a bit disappointed at all of the trampolines in my neighbourhood having safety nets... Takes all the fun out of double bouncing




Hubby was having panic attacks when Tilly got on old school trampoline! Until i reminded him that we both had them and we are still here to tell the tale!


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 14, 2011)

IgotFrogs said:


> Bahahah with friends like that right lol ....
> they probably thught you were dead hahaha



Lmao probably; the funny thing is it was my sister and some friends of the family who were basically brothers and sisters to us. We all had some good times, and have some hilarious stories under our belts 



DanNG said:


> I'm a bit disappointed at all of the trampolines in my neighbourhood having safety nets... Takes all the fun out of double bouncing



Double bouncing's what knocked me out haha, all I remember is my best mate's back shooting up at me as he went to db us, then next thing I know I'm waking up with a cracker headache, lying on the side of the tramp and nobody in sight. Aah, memories...



Kawasaki_Jack said:


> My guess is the generation before you thought you were spoilt little brats too, not everyone has that easy and its not our fault that technology has evolved from when dinosaurs roamed the earth, if your so pissed off about it get of the internet and go write your whinge in a book!



Back in my day sonny-jim kids didn't take a little reminisce as a personal slight 
Lighten up, nobody's pissed-off, go ride your bike or something while us adults remember our heyday, like that awesome party we had shortly after the wheel was invented.


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 14, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> um, there is a story i tell people: my parents met in a psych ward and my mum has 3 sons older than her!
> 
> my Mum, met my Dad (Step dad, but i dont differentiate as he was the one who did all the things a dad does my whole life) when they both were nursing in the psych ward at the toowoomba base hospital. until the day they got married they told every one that he was 36 (he's a very handsome scotsmen who holds his age remarkably. even now at 81 he is just starting to look old), when my mums family found out that he was actually 2 years older than my grandfather, they all turned against my dad. still to this day my grandfather and dad rarely talk.
> 
> ...



I think that's nice apart from your grandfather getting cranky about it. Not sure why it bothers people so much, I don't care. As long as they love each other everyone else can get stuffed 

I know a couple who are now in their 60s, they got married when they were 16 and everyone including their friends didn't think it would last, but boy were they wrong! They're a lovely couple.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> Back in my day sonny-jim kids didn't take a little reminisce as a personal slight
> Lighten up, nobody's pissed-off, go ride your bike or something while us adults remember our heyday, like that awesome party we had shortly after the wheel was invented.



Bahahaha! back in my day kids didnt speak unless spoken to!



Tahlia said:


> I think that's nice apart from your grandfather getting cranky about it. Not sure why it bothers people so much, I don't care. As long as they love each other everyone else can get stuffed
> 
> I know a couple who are now in their 60s, they got married when they were 16 and everyone including their friends didn't think it would last, but boy were they wrong! They're a lovely couple.



Mum and Dad just celebrated their 20th wedding anniversary. Dad rang up everyone that had doubtef them to ask what they had to say now! Including my grandfather!


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 14, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Bahahaha! Mum and Dad just celebrated their 20th wedding anniversary. Dad rang up everyone that had doubtef them to ask what they had to say now! Including my grandfather!



That's awesome!!! The doubters can shove that right up their backsides! Good for them


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 14, 2011)

Smithers said:


> ) You had to use a little book called a TV Guide to find out what was on! You were screwed when it came to channel surfing! You had to get off your bottom and walk over to the TV to change the channel!!! NO REMOTES!!! Oh, no, what's the world coming to?!?!
> 
> And it was black n white,...what a jip. 70's yer kool if you liked travelling in the car for hours with three adults smoking choking the living crap outta ya.
> 
> ...



:shock::shock::shock::lol: too many memories.... please stop!!!


----------



## MathewB (Dec 14, 2011)

Reminded me of this 

[video=youtube;Xe1a1wHxTyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe1a1wHxTyo[/video]


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 14, 2011)

As a child of the 50's I never had a phone at home. 
Age 5 I headed for the creek in the the predawn with a vegemite sandwich I made myself and as long as I was back before dark no-one cared where I was or what I was up to. 
I did walk 3 miles to school and back (with a bit of herping on the way). 
I wasn't afraid of strangers, I did my share of the housework (or no pocket money), I thought LOST IN SPACE was the ultimate in television viewing and loved HOW AND WHY NATURE BOOKS!

I left home at 15 and worked hard but had plenty of self funded run amock periods. Got caught being bad by the cops and got a severe flogging (fully approved by the society of the day) and wasn't bad again (ha ha just made sure they didnt catch me).

I'm glad I was a kid when I was, compared to the paranoid, plastic, self centred society we have today it was a richer and freeer place. We even got a functioning immune system from exposure to mud, dirt and minor injury and most of all there was actual COMMUNITY!


----------



## feathergrass (Dec 14, 2011)

ok so i stole that original post and printed it off and have taped it to my teens pillow( we are not talking )cos i broke her mobile phone hell i paid for it too and pfft besides she knew we were going to clean and hose down the neighbours porch and i squirted her with the hose ( back when i was a kid we found that fun and i still do) and she had her phone down her top the silly child and is mad cos it got wet thought the original post was good ! i wish we lived now like we did then life was so much easier and more fun and less sterile


----------



## chase77 (Dec 14, 2011)

I haven't read everypost, but I dont think the kids of today have it better. I'm 34 and remember being able to get on my bike as a 10 yr old with my brother and ride of into the sunset and be home by dinner. being able to go into the bush and wonder around all day. being able to ride around all day without a helmet on. going to new housing estates and climb the frame works of all the new houses. Being a dad, i couldn't let my kids do this now. While my kids may have access to the internet and all these mod cons, they don't have it any better.


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 14, 2011)

Mob of old fartz!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

chase77 said:


> I haven't read everypost, but I dont think the kids of today have it better. I'm 34 and remember being able to get on my bike as a 10 yr old with my brother and ride of into the sunset and be home by dinner. being able to go into the bush and wonder around all day. being able to ride around all day without a helmet on. going to new housing estates and climb the frame works of all the new houses. Being a dad, i couldn't let my kids do this now. While my kids may have access to the internet and all these mod cons, they don't have it any better.




Did you read the OP? Easier, not better.


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 14, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Soap no longer works.......kids soap tastes almost as good as it smells! :lol: My dad used chilli's for bad language & ciggie butts when he caught my brother & i smoking! :?



I used to use mustard with my kids, till I realised one actually loved the stuff and took mustard sandwiches to work!!!!! (mustard was a natural substance with no chemicals!!)


----------



## fugawi (Dec 14, 2011)

We have Peri Peri for our son............he runs when he sees it.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 14, 2011)

fugawi said:


> We have Peri Peri for our son............he runs when he sees it.



So.... no PeriPeri Chicken Chicken Sub for him ...... :lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

fugawi said:


> We have Peri Peri for our son............he runs when he sees it.




Have you ever had to actually use it on him? what a great idea!


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 14, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Soap no longer works.......kids soap tastes almost as good as it smells! :lol: My dad used chilli's for bad language & ciggie butts when he caught my brother & i smoking! :?



We use gel based soap at our place... I have two memories of bars of soap being used at my place, the first one was when I was about 5 years old and said a word I shouldn't have to my friend on the phone... my mother had the other phone and was listening :shock: I got a bar of soap in my mouth... I'll never forget the taste.

The other soap memory is the one where we used a bar a soap to clean a dog we found on a highway, the soap went from a cream colour to black, and then when my uncle came to stay he used that soap in the shower :lol:


----------



## chase77 (Dec 14, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Did you read the OP? Easier, not better.



Life was easier back then. Ok we might have the internet now, but you're seriously kidding yourself if you think life is easier now. walking a couple of KM to school had to be easier than sitting in a crowded bus for an hr. more rules and regulations to abide by now. Yes, maybe there was a little more physical work, but as a whole.........


----------



## Jeffa (Dec 14, 2011)

Love the thread, me being 33. But I ask with all this technology and improvments, why does it still take the missus a good hour to get ready when we go out and It still only takes 5 mins for me?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

aaah yes but how long does it take you to get home from the pub???



chase77 said:


> Life was easier back then. Ok we might have the internet now, but you're seriously kidding yourself if you think life is easier now. walking a couple of KM to school had to be easier than sitting in a crowded bus for an hr. more rules and regulations to abide by now. Yes, maybe there was a little more physical work, but as a whole.........



this threads not an arguement!

you can still let your kids walk to school. thats up to you. its helicopter parents that have brought in all these new regulations.


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 14, 2011)

I dont know that any generation has it 'better' or 'easier' than the next, I'll settle for 'different' !
You use to be able to buy a house on one income, they wouldn't take the womans income into account because she was likely to become pregnant,.... no such thing as maternity leave, family payments etc etc. the only payment availabe was 'child allowance' a whopping $5 per MONTH for per child, !!! yes, a small house could be bought for less than $40,000 if you looked around, but that didnt make it any easier when the bills came in and your weekly income was the 'average' of $160 per week LOL

i dont like 80% of the current self absorbed generation that seems to be multiplying at an alarming rate, but I also accept 'we' have contributed to it. "we" gave them every material thing we never had, and wonder why they expect everything handed to them. ! ! 
Technology also makes us all more self absorbed and detached from the rest of the human race...... look at all of us sitting in front of the computer screen, typing comments to people we have never met, when we could just as easily pick up the home phone and talk to a real human being who knows us ! !

and as for



PeppersGirl said:


> And yet who is it that comes to us 'kids' when all this technology gets the better of them?



........... I get people half my age asking how to work/fix their latest technological gadget ! Its what i get paid for !
I get interstate calls from friends kids who cant figure out how to hook up their home theatre because they dont know how to read the dang manual ! ! 

I can honestly say I enjoy living in this era , i've never been much for living in the past, 

I admire my grandparents generation, they did it tough, but they also saw some of the most incredible inventions - the plane, the space race, television, the list goes on, all generations since have seen adaptions of those technologies, not 'firsts'

now if you'll excuse this ol fart, i'm off to grab my ipad2, use my home wifi to do some xmas shopping while I sit outside with a big glass of something nice while my favorite TV show is recording so that I can watch it at my leisure on another tv across the other side of the house - look Ma, no wires ROFL


----------



## Dragonwolf (Dec 14, 2011)

Nicely expressed Jaxrtfm.


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank-you  ooops, my manners are showing !!!

PS, I did actually get a chuckle out of the original post, I cant wait to see what the current generation write about how easy their kids have got it


----------



## browny (Dec 14, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I grew up in Toowoomba and there always seemed to be heaps of cicadas. every evening my brother and i would go and catch them. But since ive moved to sydney i havent seen or heard a single one! where do i look fugawi?



I was in N.S.W. late January till early March this year and work in Horsley Park not far from Eastern Creek raceway, there was heaps of cicada's all around there saw them nearly every day. Coming from Perth and the small cicada's there I got a bit of a shock seeing them as big as my thumb and one much bigger, more fun to catch too haha


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 14, 2011)

cool! thats not far from us so ill have to have a look!


----------



## Herpaderpa (Dec 14, 2011)

90's MIX TAPES!!


----------



## jacks-pythons (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah that is all well and good. im 24yrs old and i can say that crime has rissen dramatically. iv had knives pulled on me, i manage pubs accross sydney, iv never been held up but my bosses have haad guns, knives, bats, swords etc held against their throughts. one of my bosses had his brother shot in the head infront of him in the office. as much as technoligy has advanced it brings more crime and new ways to cause havic. i hate computers etc. id prefer to be out in the sun which is why i manage pubs cause i dont wanna be stuck infront of a computer in some office 5 days a week. i run clubs with hundreds of people dancing and drinking, if u guys heard about the thing that happened in the city (sydney) where the bouncers beat the **** out of that guy down stairs, u didnt hear the whole story, that guy was kicked out for into intoxication. he left and came back with 6 friends. next to the particular club was a construction sit where he picked up a brick and hit one of my old bouncers in the head putting him in hospital for days. so security retaliated. if u ask me he got what he deserved. security did their job and he came bak with the intention to cause trouble. the news never tells the full story all u heard is that he was bashed by security. he got given a few black eyes and brusies. who cares he cause serious damage to someone else. shoot be locked up. thats my rant. hahaa


----------



## nagini-baby (Dec 15, 2011)

im only 21 but i get this. i learnt to type on a typewriter there was no backspace to cover your mistakes, when i begged mum to take the training wheels of my bike do you think she helped me balance it... no she kept letting me ride in circles and fall over until i figured it out. i spent hours outside with no one watching. i was aloud to walk to the shops and didnt get a phone till i hit highschool and got public transport by myself. and even then it was emergency use only no calling friends ect. i use please and thankyou and i get cranky when others dont as curtesy (my boss told me not to but thats how i was raised. it takes two seconds to use manners) i will not go into anyones bag without explicit instruction as to what im looking for and where i will find it. i dont inturupt phone calls to find out whats going on.. ect ect i could go on and on.


----------



## hypochondroac (Dec 15, 2011)

Kids arn't able to go outside anymore without being raped in one way or another. The mobile phones can aid with contacing parents at a time of need and possibly cancer. Computers help younger generations realise how stupid humanity really is, up bumps the suicide rate! Much like your generation will be sick and dying of asbestos and mercury poisoning ours will be from cancer.

and all that crap about people your age having to actually write letters, well didn't you say it yourself? No TV and no music, sounds like you guys had nothing better to do.


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 15, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> Kids arn't able to go outside anymore without being raped in one way or another. The mobile phones can aid with contacing parents at a time of need and possibly cancer. Computers help younger generations realise how stupid humanity really is, up bumps the suicide rate! Much like your generation will be sick and dying of asbestos and mercury poisoning ours will be from cancer.
> 
> and all that crap about people your age having to actually write letters, well didn't you say it yourself? No TV and no music, sounds like you guys had nothing better to do.




Dam you sound like fun! Looking for someone to be life of the party on Saturday, are you available?
Is your name Marvin by any chance?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 15, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> Kids arn't able to go outside anymore without being raped in one way or another. The mobile phones can aid with contacing parents at a time of need and possibly cancer. Computers help younger generations realise how stupid humanity really is, up bumps the suicide rate! Much like your generation will be sick and dying of asbestos and mercury poisoning ours will be from cancer.
> 
> and all that crap about people your age having to actually write letters, well didn't you say it yourself? No TV and no music, sounds like you guys had nothing better to do.



I just dont know what to say to this, and my mum taught me if I have nothing nice to say, to say nothing!so once again, thanks Mum for that wonderful set of morals you have given me!


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 15, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> Kids arn't able to go outside anymore without being raped in one way or another. The mobile phones can aid with contacing parents at a time of need and possibly cancer. Computers help younger generations realise how stupid humanity really is, up bumps the suicide rate! Much like your generation will be sick and dying of asbestos and mercury poisoning ours will be from cancer.
> 
> and all that crap about people your age having to actually write letters, well didn't you say it yourself? No TV and no music, sounds like you guys had nothing better to do.



Well that's a blind attitude. Rape, cancer, depression and the like were still as prevalent back in the day sweets, but without the internet they weren't spoken about as freely. Not to mention the whole 'it's just not spoken of' attitude which used to run rife amongst the previous generations. It's the one thing I bless about this day and age is that it's relatively freer to speak of such matters, not quite as shocking anymore, but still a big deal and with a whole lot more support.
Good lord, you're right though about the nothing better to do. I don't know about you other 80s kids but all that fresh air, camping, bbqs and the like really grated on my nerves. To be honest I don't know how we did it...
That was a pretty insensitive and ill-thought post there.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 15, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> Well that's a blind attitude. Rape, cancer, depression and the like were still as prevalent back in the day sweets, but without the internet they weren't spoken about as freely. Not to mention the whole 'it's just not spoken of' attitude which used to run rife amongst the previous generations. It's the one thing I bless about this day and age is that it's relatively freer to speak of such matters, not quite as shocking anymore, but still a big deal and with a whole lot more support.
> Good lord, you're right though about the nothing better to do. I don't know about you other 80s kids but all that fresh air, camping, bbqs and the like really grated on my nerves. To be honest I don't know how we did it...
> That was a pretty insensitive and ill-thought post there.




Thanks nighthawk! you said exactly what i thought!


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 15, 2011)

FAMILY camping, BBQ's, So much more family time spent ..... Young ones going along because we enjoyed it not complain because that was 2.5 hours they might not be able to get in contact with "friends" lol

hhehehe just thought of another thing ......
When dad used to do a tip run ..... us kids wanting to go to the tip of all things to see what we could find for free .... yes in that day you could take it away if you wanted


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 15, 2011)

that was the best, igotfrogs!!! i loved going to the tip with dad. we usually brought home more than we started with. lols

our whole family pitched in to help renovate our family, when we put the verandah down, i remember dad hammering the nails in, mum, making sure they were pressed in far enough, my brother sweeping and me varnishing. it gave us the best memories. I was devastated when they soldmit, and i hadnt lived there for years!!!


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 15, 2011)

hehehehe back in that day it didn't matter if you had a bike made up from 10 other bikes it was still a bike lol .....
all my childhood i dont think i EVER owned a brand new bike .... i think the best one i had was a hand me down from one of my step sisters when she out grew it


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 15, 2011)

we got new bikes the year that mum and dad got married, but other than that all our bikes had been hand me downs too, and i loved the one my aunty gave me. it was as rusty as, but it was my first big girl bike... lols


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah Rusty didn't count for much back then lol it was like big deal .... i still have a Bike!!!!
now days a lot of kids wouldn't get on it if it had a little rust ... or wasn't perfect looking .... i mean ...whatever would their FRIENDS think .....


----------



## nagini-baby (Dec 15, 2011)

i had a rusty lil bmx from the markets. loved it. then i upgraded to a kermit the frog green with a fluro pink bell. they certainly saw you coming !


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 15, 2011)

I learned to ride on my mother's mountain bike lmao; literally do or splat as my feet couldn't touch the ground and I had to stand on the pedals. My very first bike was a green BMX one of my mother's boyfriends found, rusty and slightly too small, but we had some good times building up ramps for it 
To this day I don't feel entirely comfortable sitting down to pedal lmao!


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 15, 2011)

Your second hand rebuilt BMX wasn't cool unless you had a set of shiny foot pegs (chicken bars as we called them) on the back wheel so your friends could get a "dink".
Popping a "mono" was way cooler than riding no hands.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 15, 2011)

hahahaha in my day we didn't have the foot pegs you speak of lol ..... to "dink" we used to have someone sit on the back of the 2 foot long seat (wasn't really that long but sure seemed it now)lol and the rider would stand up to peddle ,,,, it was great less you got to much speed up and got the speed wobbles ..... that cost me a front tooth on the handle bars and busted open lip not to say anything of the telling off i got when we got home as we were not ment to "Dink" lol


----------



## Trench (Dec 15, 2011)

boidae said:


> I agree completely with this last statement. I have never been into electronics, although my brothers, sisters and a lot of my friends are mad for it. I have a laptop and a 20+ year old NEC tv, and I know a lot of my friends that are getting that new bloody I-Phone 4gs smartphone thingy for christmas lol. If you put some of my friends back in 1960, they would probably go insane with boredom.
> 
> Another point I will raise, in my opinion electronics are crap nowadays. They might have all that android, mega-fast internet stuff (which will no doubt be incredibly convenient at times) but as soon as you look at them the wrong way they will break. We have a 43 year old microwave in our kitchen (yes, 43..) and our family of 10 has had it for the last 12 years, and it still works fine. It weights about 30 kilos, but it is the best microwave we have ever had.



I am with you, the most I use is the computer for an hour of two, but my brothers and sisters will spend hours on the PSP and things like that and still try to get more time evan once mum has told them to get off :shock:
I can't go more than three hours with out getting a head ach,:shock:


----------



## kabuto (Dec 15, 2011)

I can remember when pythons actually fetched a good price.


----------



## Fiamma (Dec 15, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I grew up in Toowoomba and there always seemed to be heaps of cicadas. every evening my brother and i would go and catch them. But since ive moved to sydney i havent seen or heard a single one! where do i look fugawi?



Here at my place......haven't heard them for so long either so it was a nice surprise when I did also other sounds that I don't recognise, will find out though. Loving it!!

In the 60s I use to walk to the corner shop to buy Mum 3 packets of Rothmans for $1.00 and 1c worth of lollies.


----------



## hypochondroac (Dec 15, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> Well that's a blind attitude. Rape, cancer, depression and the like were still as prevalent back in the day sweets, but without the internet they weren't spoken about as freely. Not to mention the whole 'it's just not spoken of' attitude which used to run rife amongst the previous generations. It's the one thing I bless about this day and age is that it's relatively freer to speak of such matters, not quite as shocking anymore, but still a big deal and with a whole lot more support.
> Good lord, you're right though about the nothing better to do. I don't know about you other 80s kids but all that fresh air, camping, bbqs and the like really grated on my nerves. To be honest I don't know how we did it...
> That was a pretty insensitive and ill-thought post there.



So are you guys pissed off you didn't have all the technological advances that younger generations do or glad because instead you had more fresh air, camping, BBQ's and quality time?

I resent people claiming certain generations have things easier than the next. It's a complete generalisation.


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 15, 2011)

IgotFrogs said:


> hehehehe back in that day it didn't matter if you had a bike made up from 10 other bikes it was still a bike lol .....
> all my childhood i dont think i EVER owned a brand new bike .... i think the best one i had was a hand me down from one of my step sisters when she out grew it



I got my first push bike when I was about 3. I had it for many years, and when I got a new bike, I went to show it to my next door neighbour but forgot that the brakes on my new bike weren't worn down and worked much better... I grabbed the front brake and flipped myself over the handlebars :lol:


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 15, 2011)

My daughter learned to drive a tinny (small power boat) before she learned to ride a pushbike (if she ever did, never did see it!)

All depends where you grow up.


----------



## fugawi (Dec 15, 2011)

Ahh...BMX bikes....Before they came in it was cool to have a Dragster with the long seat and a sissy bar, chopper type handlebars with streamers out the ends and last but not least a basket. I grew up in the Ryde area when BMX started to become popular and the warehouse storing all the new BMXs in Meadowbank burned down....Weeell .....over the next few months the word got out and just about every kid in the Ryde area suddenly had a Redline or a Mongoose they were "fixing up". The frames, handlebars, forks and cogs were the only things salvagable so we had to have a crash course in stripping down a bike to the individual bearings, buying new parts to complete the job and we all learned to spray paint. Strangely we all had these top quality BMXs and we all knew how to fix them up. Oh, remember the plastic rims that when you buckled them you put them in the freezer to pop them out.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 15, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> So are you guys pissed off you didn't have all the technological advances that younger generations do or glad because instead you had more fresh air, camping, BBQ's and quality time?
> 
> I resent people claiming certain generations have things easier than the next. It's a complete generalisation.




Like I said earlier, nobody's pissed-off. I personally never said anyone has it easier, quite the contrary: These days everything's so overcomplicated it's hard to know where you start or finish. I think in the quest to make a lot of things easier so much else has suffered, so no, I don't think everyone's got it easier these days. I don't think everyone had it easier in my day either (although come on, I'm not that old; it's still my day to me...), I just think everyone had to live their life the best way they could given their own experiences.
I don't know you or your experiences and how they have shaped you, just as much as you don't know me and my experiences. Those people who do know me to that extent I can count on one hand, but that's beside the point.
The majority of people who have replied on this thread have done so to share their childhood experiences, a bit of 'nostalgia corner', nothing more. It's a bit of fun, not a whinge at this generation's expense, at least it's a reminisce for me.
Relax! I'm glad for my memories, glad for my family and glad for each breath I have after the last. But hey, I'm just an idealist on the other end of the internet.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 15, 2011)

This thread was very light hearted most of the way through and all in a bit of fun.

You are posting as if you are looking for a fight. Please go do that elsewhere. and let us enjoy this thread. Not everything on here needs to turn into an arguement.... As the thread title says "if you are over 30 you SHOULD find this hilarious". Doesnt mean you have to but why cant you just let the rest of us enjoy it, please.


----------



## hypochondroac (Dec 16, 2011)

No not a fight. How ridiculous. It's simply incomparable in my opinion which i can express no matter how many people have replied with 'lol agree'd' to your thread. Have as much light hearted fun as you like, still reminds me of done to death comments about how kids of today don't leave home and spend too much time on the computer. No matter what your intent that's just what entered my mind upon reading it.


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 16, 2011)

It seems a lot of kids don't leave home these days because they can't afford it. I'm one of them. I love my family but as an adult I still feel restricted living at home. A friend of mine is working two jobs so she can afford to live in a tiny flat.


----------



## hypochondroac (Dec 16, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> It seems a lot of kids don't leave home these days because they can't afford it. I'm one of them. I love my family but as an adult I still feel restricted living at home. A friend of mine is working two jobs so she can afford to live in a tiny flat.



That's a large part of why i posted in the first place. My sister in her mid Twenties was able to buy her own two bedroom place and has to put everything she has into keeping it, and too bad if you want to remain single with your own place. You almost have to get hitched just to bundle two incomes together, then you might get somewhere, it's insane.


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 16, 2011)

It's the same deal with my friend, she bought the flat she's living in and struggles to keep it. I couldn't do it, I help with reptile displays part time, and that's plenty for me, I'm on disability because of my 3 neurological disorders, and mentally I can't handle anything more than what I already do, looks like I'll be stuck at home until I find a nice guy...


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 16, 2011)

I find the older I get the more I HATE school holidays.

Bah humbug!


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 16, 2011)

Something that gets to me is the arguments about the kids who spend WAY too much time on the computer.......to a certain degree, that is their parents fault anyway. It is us who buy them their computers, game consoles & mobiles, it is really up to us to be sure they are not on them too much! & as for kids not leaving home these days......not only is it very hard to survive out on your own in the big scary world, but majority of cases the parents have done absolutley nothing to prepare their children for the outside world in the first place. They do everything for them, & when their 'babies' do help around the house, they are paid 'pocket money'! A mate of mine, who is 26yrs old, still lives at home with her parents, her mum does EVERYTHING for her, she doesnt even know how to heat a tin of soup for herself! So although yes, lazy on her behalf, at the end of the day i feel it her parents responsibilty to actually stop doing everything for her & let her be a big girl! My kids at 9 & 6 both help with dishes, they help with preparing meals, they help clean walls, they feed the pets & they do their own rooms.......do i pay them for helping, no freaking way, they live under this roof also! So while yes, many kids do have it way too easy, at the end of the day, its up to us to 'put our foot down' & make sure we are preparing our babies for the big world outside the safety of mum & dad's arms. Trust me, kids will only do what they know they can get away with, & hell, id move back home & do nothing aswell if my parents loved me like that! :lol:



Tahlia said:


> It's the same deal with my friend, she bought the flat she's living in and struggles to keep it. I couldn't do it, I help with reptile displays part time, and that's plenty for me, I'm on disability because of my 3 neurological disorders, and mentally I can't handle anything more than what I already do, looks like I'll be stuck at home until I find a nice guy...



I just wanted to make it clear that i have nothing against your situation! Not being able to afford to be out on your own is a good reason not to be. Its the fact that some are never even taught 'how to' that gets to me.......from previous posts i have read of your's, you know how to look after yourself, & you were taught responsibilties, BIG difference to those who have been given everything on a platter & then have their parents turn around & say they are lazy & they need to get out!


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 16, 2011)

Absolutely agree with everything you said


----------



## RIXI (Dec 16, 2011)

i remember back in the 80's 90's you werent living unless you had tin foil boat and had races in the drains!!

burning stuff or building cubby house's in the sticks....( to hide all of dads "naughty" magasines you stole)


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 16, 2011)

RIXI said:


> burning stuff or building cubby house's in the sticks....



Me and a friend of mine almost burnt down our cubby house in the sticks (whoops), we lit a little fire and she left the lighter (we found it... honest), right next to it. We went out to grab more foliage to layer on to to keep out the rain and next thing... 
Thankfully we're both a little smarter with lighters and fires these days


----------



## jedi_339 (Dec 22, 2011)

IgotFrogs said:


> hhehehe just thought of another thing ......
> When dad used to do a tip run ..... us kids wanting to go to the tip of all things to see what we could find for free .... yes in that day you could take it away if you wanted



I remember doing the tip run in the back of the station wagon or in the trailer itself 
trying to duck when another car came past just incase it was the one police man in town :lol:


----------



## Defective (Dec 23, 2011)

OK im only 24 but I totally get that OP coz that's how it was for me. I look at what my half brothers have at the ages of 14 and 7 and I think I didn't have any of that at your age...PS2s, Wii's, PS3s, Phone 4's and iPod touch's .....go outside and run around! 

my first mobile was at 13 not 5 and my sister and i had an atari 2600 until 2002! i use to have a penpal I'd write snailmail to and i used books or card files for research for projects


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 23, 2011)

One of the things I miss is loading your kids (and half the neighbourhood's kids) into the back of the ute and heading to a creek for a dip then all hands on deck collecting firewood. 

Then again I remember pennies, halfpennies and farthings (1/4 of a penny). 

I think the loss of Community is the saddest thing I've witnessed over my half century. It's one reason I like working in the Communities up here. There is lots of trouble and woe but the communal bonds are very strong.

When I grew up everyone knew eachother and helped eachother with big jobs, (what you give is what you get) and if there was trouble it was dealt with by the community, not pimply cops.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm nowhere near 30 and I agreed wholeheartedly. We teenagers rely on technology too much! As does the rest of society for that matter!

If all our modern technology was locked away for 24 hours, the world would fall into chaos.


----------



## veenarm (Dec 27, 2011)

How things have changed in the last 20 years... or in the last hundred....
It seems strange that in only 1 - 2generations how far we have come...

(From having horse back riding/gold rush era to todays era) - It happened so quickly.....


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 27, 2011)

To tell you the truth I'd rather ride a horse than drive a car, but it's just not practical in suburbia. Weh... I miss riding.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Most periods have been well covered, so I will go back to the very early days. I remember farthings but was not old enough to use them. I did use hapennies (half pennies). You could buy two cobbers for a hapenny. My first introduction to inflation was went to a hapenny each. Cream buns and vanilla slices were threepence (pronounced throup-pence). Coke was the dirty black rerated coal that you burnt in the “cosy” to warm the house up. I am pretty sure dad used to use coke in the chip heater to warm the water. Most of your paper wastes you burnt yourself in the backyard incinerator, along with the dried lawn clippings from the push-pull hand mower. Everyone had to use the outside toilet which the sanitary man collected once a week on the “sani cart”. The standard joke was: “What has 50 pistons and flys?” Answer: “The sani cart”. Mum was always carefully to leave a couple of bottles (you did not have stubbies then) of beer out for the sani man come Christmas. She reckoned if you neglected to do so they would deliberately slop the pan along the back path. 

Biscuits and most other things were wrapped in paper or in metal tins, like Sao and Arnott’s bickies. Virtually nothing came wrapped in plastic and certain did not have the plastic tray inserts. You had one small metal garbage bin into which you fitted the whole family’s waste for the week. Walking and public transport were very common because driver’s licences were few and far between. I don’t think I was too big on wearing shoes back then because I would often limp home with a chunk of flesh hanging off my toes. Made a few trips to the doctor as well, for stitches or tetanus shots having trod on an old rusty nail or the like. 

We used to walk to the local tip to scab wheels and bolts for our bill carts and also pinch the odd pallet from the back of the factories. After tearing a couple of shirts on the barbed wire and getting into strife from mum, I got pretty at avoiding it. A barbed wire fence was never really an obstacle to us. As for pushbike, they gradually became more common. My first lesson was some holding the bike while I got up to speed and then I was on my own. Survival instinct took over and I learned to keep it upright without the major wobbles very quickly indeed. My learning opportunity was on big brother’s 36” wheels bike. I could not reach the pedals even sitting on the bar. So I stepped through the frame and learned to ride it with the bike tilted one way and me tilted the other. I wasn’t so fine when I went to pull up. The bike fell on top of me while both still moving on the bitumen. Ouch! It hurt! Determined that was not going to happen again, about five minutes later I attempted to stop in the same spot. This time I fell on top of the bike while still moving forward. More blood. Less skin. Slow Learner! DOH should have been coined back then. A short crisis meeting with my mate who was helping and third time lucky. So off we went, with me bleeding from both legs and as happy as the proverbial pig in mud.

Blue


----------



## nathancl (Dec 28, 2011)

Great thread! Being a young'n im suprised I do still actually get alot of the things that have been said here! 

I will say though regarding manners, respect etc.

I dont believe just because someone is older that they should be respected anymore than the next person. especially seeing as though its generally the older generation that I find the most offensive with their close minded views, lack of manners and expectation of instant respect just because they are older.

Its a common viewpoint that the younger generation are lacking manners/respect. I dont actually believe this is the case I think its more to do with the fact that we are more open with what we think and are not afraid to voice our opinions which at times not everyone is going to like which is why it is taken as rude or disrespectful.

Anyone who knows me will know how much I dislike dealing with MOST older people due to their lack of respect and manners yet its my generation that is tarnished with the disrespectful brush.

So for all the old timers who constantly rag on my generation, take a look at your own actions, behaviours and the way you treat people then ask yourself whether or not you actually deserve to be treated with respect and manners. Then think about whether or not it is actually age related or whether its just that people are sick and tired of showing respect/manners to foul people who dont deserve it? 

I hope I have been able to articulate what my actual feelings are on that and it hasn't come across as a hating old people post.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 28, 2011)

... A question not needing an answer. If you were not already aware of the answer you would not have asked the question. So please excuse me while I pass... 

Old Farts INC


----------



## paultheo (Dec 28, 2011)

fugawi said:


> We used to climb trees to catch cicadas and on cracker night we would strip down the crackers (favourite was parachutes) to make pipe bombs and blow up letterboxes.




HA, i used to do that too, but by the time i was around fireworks were illegal and we could only buy them when the chinese ships came into port to get grain (used to swap 2c pieces for them, they liked the frilled neck lizards that were on them and put them on chains for necklaces.) Imagine if you got caught doing that now, probably get put behind bars.



Kawasaki_Jack said:


> My guess is the generation before you thought you were spoilt little brats too, not everyone has that easy and its not our fault that technology has evolved from when dinosaurs roamed the earth, if your so pissed off about it get of the internet and go write your whinge in a book!


 
no its not your fault mate and every generation feels the same way about the previous or next, however when i was a 15 year old i would not dare speak to any adult the way you did cause my old boy would kick the sh88t out of me just for being a little smartara**e. We did not have the ability to be rude from the safety of the internet, and if we wanted to say something it was face to face, often this would result in getting the piss bashed out of you and you learned some respect for other people or at least learned to shut your mouth.....


----------



## nathancl (Dec 28, 2011)

paultheo said:


> no its not your fault mate and every generation feels the same way about the previous or next, however when i was a 15 year old i would not dare speak to any adult the way you did cause my old boy would kick the sh88t out of me just for being a little smartara**e. We did not have the ability to be rude from the safety of the internet, and if we wanted to say something it was face to face, often this would result in getting the piss bashed out of you and you learned some respect for other people or at least learned to shut your mouth.....



Because violence is an awesome way to teach respect and keeping your mouth shut gets you so far in life


----------



## Wally (Dec 29, 2011)

Where did hilarious go? Did someone smother it with seriousness? Let it breathe I tells ya.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Someone mentioned manners and we seemed to go downhill from there, although I am not sure why. To my mind it is pretty straightforward stuff – just teaching your kids how to behave in a social situation. You explain what is required, you model it for them and you let them know if they get it wrong. I have two kids, 25 and 28, and both have excellent manners. I have heard my son swear like a trooper when he is with his mates and did not realise I could hear. Yet I have never heard him swear in front of an aunty, uncle, family friend, cousins or nieces and nephews etc. People do not need to gain their respect for them to show their good manners. Those who lose their respect, it’s “Hi. How are you? Oh, excuse please. I must go and say hullo to so and so.” They accord the same to total strangers and they simply avoid people who are rude to them rather than responding in kind. That is part and parcel of their value systems.

I don’t buy the link between modern technology and bad manners in kids. My two use all the modern technology and social networking etc. Technology is just like anything else and you have to teach your kids that there is a time and a place. You also have to put the time in with your kids and not fob them off with electronic games etc. It was great to see at our extended family Christmas gathering, one mob of kids racing around on the lawn out the front and another camped inside in a circle, each with a piece of paper and a coloured exta. The only thing running on electricity was the fairy lights. 

Blue


----------



## graffix (Dec 29, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I still am very particular about people going into my handbag.



I am still to scared to go into my better half's handbag. I swear with the stuff she can produce out of their I wouldn't be surprised if there is a Tibetan Yak hiding in the bottom.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 29, 2011)

graffix said:


> I am still to scared to go into my better half's handbag. I swear with the stuff she can produce out of their I wouldn't be surprised if there is a Tibetan Yak hiding in the bottom.



I wouldn't speculate. That's women's secrets that is, if you go much further your memory will have to be... modified 

I think as far as manners and respect go it's the same no matter the generation. Manners is knowing the difference between speaking your mind clear and concisely, or speaking for the sake of looking better than everyone else at the expense of other people. Respect comes naturally if clear knowledge of this is demonstrated.


----------

